# Wild Albino turkey



## Flipp

Caught this guy on my trail cam back in September but haven't seen him since.I thought it was a hen because of the blue head but it has a little beard I think it's a true albino because there aren't any tamed white turkeys around but I don't hunt them so I'm not really sure. Anyways I thought it was a cool pic and wanted to share it.


----------



## creekcrawler

Whoa. That is cool.


----------



## Flatty01

Cool pic! Kinda looks like an escaped barnyard Turk.


----------



## fishgig

More common than one would think. I to have seen a hen this year in pickway co and a Tom some years ago in ross same color phase. My 2 cents


----------



## NoMercy071311

Is this (or one like it) a turkey that you guys would shoot or just let it be? I just wanted to know in case I see one this spring.


----------



## bigfish713

I have a hen in my yard that we see fairly often I will have to dig up one of my trail cam pics of her


----------



## sherman51

very cool bird.
sherman


----------



## Shortdrift

*I have seen all whute and partial white here in Medina County. Spoke with a game warden and he advised to get rid of them as they are most probably a domestic or partial domestic bird that wealens the gene pool. I don't know that to be a fact but I would not hesitate to kill one.*


----------

